
CC3300 smart config sending SSID and passphrase in the clear (2013) - ChuckMcM
http://depletionregion.blogspot.com/2013/10/cc3000-smart-config-transmitting-ssid.html
======
ChuckMcM
I am pretty sure this qualifies as being too clever by half. It "solves" the
problem of an IoT type device that wants to be on your network but not
creating its own network so you can tell it what to do.

While I get how it makes it easy for consumers it also makes for an
interesting war-driving type hack for people who just record spectrum too.

